
Car makers ask the US to slow down on rules for self-driving tech - msoad
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/09/car-makers-oppose-fast-self-driving-regulation/
======
malandrew
The way I see it, self-driving cars are going to decimate car sales. When self
driving cars can operate 24/7 and be shared among all users of transportation
network companies, there will be far fewer cars sold. So many car assets sit
parked and unused for most of the day. Slowing down progress, lets car
manufacturers sell more cars for more years.

------
tssva
An attempt by legacy car makers to hobble the likes of Tesla and Google.

